# Überhöhte Handyrechnung durch Flirtline



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Ich bin neu hier und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Und zwar geht es um folgendes:

Ich habe mir mal einen Job bei einem Call-Center (Flirtline) am 16.04. angeschaut und es war erschreckend für mich, wie die jungen Männer dort über den Tisch gezogen werden. 

Diese Flirtline schaltet Anzeigen über angebliche Singles, die keine sind und machen Profit aus der Notsituation anderer heraus. Ist das nicht strafbar?

Sie rufen junge Männer aufgrund ihrer SMS oder dessen Anrufe zurück und bitten diese, sie zurückzurufen auf der 118xx. So ist es auch bei meinem Freund passiert! Ich saß neben der Frau, die sich als "Kira" ausgab, jedoch in Wirklichkeit "Steffi" hieß. 

Sie erklärte ihm, dass sie nicht so lange telefonieren dürfe, um einer Abmahnung durch ihren Chef zu entgehen und fragte ihn, ob er sie zurückrufen könne. Sie gab ihm die Nummer 118xx und erklärte ihm, dass das eine Vermittlung der Hotelkette sei, in der sie arbeitet, dort muss er das Pseudonym "LIZZY" nennen, damit er somit an die Rezeption des zugehörigen Hotels gelangt, um dort schließlich nach "Kira" zu fragen. 

Dieses tat er dann auch und telefonierte mit Steffi, die sich als Kira ausgab.

Zu den Kosten erklärte sie ihm folgendes:

Die Vermittlung würde zwar etwas teurer sein, aber man müsse sich dort ja nur kurz aufhalten, um in die normale Vermittlung zu gelangen. Mit dem Ankommen an die normale Vermittlung wären es ganz normale Tarife von 6-8 Cent in der Minute. 

Nach der ersten Stunde erzählte sie meinem Freund, dass sie eine Überraschung für ihn hätte, wenn er gleich nochmal anrufen würde.    Er rief wiederum dort an, weil die Dame am anderen Ende ja sehr charmant klang und Steffi erklärte ihm, dass sie ihn kostenlos schalten würde und das schon das Hotel übernehmen würde. So telefonierten sie Stunde um Stunde und das große Erwachen kam am nächsten Tag, als die Vodafone D2 das Telefon unangemeldet abstellte. 

Natürlich wurden die Telefongespräche immer schön nach 59:50 Min. bzw. 1:00:00 Std. getrennt, weil das gesetzlich ja vorgeschrieben ist. 

Ich bin um 3 Uhr morgens nach Hause gefahren und habe in einem unbemerkten Augenblick die Nummer von meinem Freund ergattert. Ich erklärte dem Betreiber der Flirtline, dass ich ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen würde, die Leute so dermaßen über den Tisch zu ziehen und dass ich diese Arbeit nicht machen könne. 

Gleichzeit informierte ich meinen Freund, als ich draußen war sofort über die Machenschaften dieser Unternehmung, woraufhin er erst abgenervt reagiert hat. Er war richtig zickig, aber hörte mir die Tage darauf zu, weil ich soviel wusste, was eigentlich nur einer wissen konnte, der dabei war. Ich würde ihm so gerne aus diesem Schlamassel raushelfen. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit? Wenn ja, welche? 

Die Rechnung kam vorgestern mit stolzen berechneten 1.440,00 exkl. Mehrwertsteuer.  :bigcry: 

Über eine Antwort von Euch würde ich mich riesig freuen. 

LG Maracolada


----------



## Dragonheart (3 Juni 2005)

Das wird dein Freund wohl unter "Lehrgeld" abhaken müssen. Rein rechtlich ist da wohl nix zu machen :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

das Brikett hat er sich hat ja wohl selbst in´s Auge geworfen, wer so blind ist, verdient kein Mitleid.  

.


----------



## Dragonheart (3 Juni 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> das Brikett hat er sich hat ja wohl selbst in´s Auge geworfen, wer so blind ist, verdient kein Mitleid.
> 
> .


Naja, sei mal nicht ganz so hart.

@Maracolada
ich sehe kein große Hoffnung, aber:
Du könntest vielleicht bezeugen, das die Dame deinen Freund ganz bewußt falsche Information gegeben hat, um ihn in der Leitung zu halten, denn das ist meines Erachtens nach Betrug. Allerdings bleibt in diesen Fall nix anderes übrig, als den Betreiber der Flirtline anzuzeigen.


----------



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> das Brikett hat er sich hat ja wohl selbst in´s Auge geworfen, wer so blind ist, verdient kein Mitleid.
> 
> .



Weist Du was!? Ich hoffe nur, dass Dir mal sowas passiert und Du ganz alleine darstehst und Dir keiner hilft.  :evil:


----------



## Dino (3 Juni 2005)

Der Beschreibung nach müsste dieses Vorgehen (Vorspiegeln falscher Tatsachen) für eine Ermittlung reproduzierbar sein. Denn so kann man ggf. Beweise sichern. Das allerdings kostet wieder mal einiges.

@burkhi
Immerhin könnte sich Maracolada als Zeuge zur Verfügung stellen. Dann wäre über die Sache mit dem Lehrgeld vielleicht noch einmal nachzudenken. Hier würde ich aber - insbesondere mit dieser hohen Summe als Hintergrund - den Rat eines Anwaltes hinzuziehen.
By the way: Ist aber schon ein merkwürdiger Zufall, dass M. genau dann daneben saß, als ausgerechnet ein Freund anrief....

@Gast
Nee, so hart würde ich das auch nicht sehen. Man bekommt hier im Forum so manches mit, bei dem man sich nur mit der Hand vor die Stirn hauen kann.  Aber es gibt eben immer noch vertrauensselige Menschen, die an das Gute glauben und mit den Feinheiten irgendwelcher Tarife nicht vertraut sind.
Willst Du Menschen mit dem Verlust eines ganzen Monatsgehalts dafür abstrafen, dass sie eigentlich zu gut für diese Welt sind? Weil es offensichtlich einen Haufen Leute gibt, die die Welt nicht braucht? Weil denen jegliche Moral am A.... vorbeigeht?


----------



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ist aber schon ein merkwürdiger Zufall, dass M. genau dann daneben saß, als ausgerechnet ein Freund anrief....



Zu dem Zeitpunkt kannte ich ihn noch nicht und war noch nicht mit ihm zusammen. Aber ist das jetzt ein Fehler, wenn man jemanden davor wahnt, was er da gerade fabriziert? Ist das strafbar?  :-?


----------



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

*Artikel "Betrug mit 0190-Nummern: Prozess ab Dienstag"*

Weiß jemand von Euch, wer dahinter steckt, oder wie man an genauere Informationen herankommt, welches Call-Center dahintersteckt? 

Die Nummern hat das Call-Center aus Bremen nämlich aus OL bekommen. Oldenburg ist ja auch bloss 60 km von hier entfernt. Merkwürdig!


----------



## stieglitz (3 Juni 2005)

*Re: Artikel "Betrug mit 0190-Nummern: Prozess ab Dienstag"*



			
				Maracolada schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand von Euch, wer dahinter steckt, oder wie man an genauere Informationen herankommt, welches Call-Center dahintersteckt?
> 
> Die Nummern hat das Call-Center aus Bremen nämlich aus OL bekommen. Oldenburg ist ja auch bloss 60 km von hier entfernt. Merkwürdig!


Ich dachte du bist daneben gesessen, dann musst du doch wissen welches Callcenter das ist. Merkwürdig die Geschichte.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Juni 2005)

*Re: Artikel "Betrug mit 0190-Nummern: Prozess ab Dienstag"*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte du bist daneben gesessen


Ich glaube, dass auch ich da irgend etwas Wichtiges überlesen/ nicht oder falsch verstanden haben muss. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

*Re: Artikel "Betrug mit 0190-Nummern: Prozess ab Dienstag"*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte du bist daneben gesessen, dann musst du doch wissen welches Callcenter das ist. Merkwürdig die Geschichte.



Ja, nur ich war ja in Bremen und das ist ja nicht Oldenburg. In Bremen sitzt das Call-Center in der Sagerstraße 20. Ich würde ganz gerne mehr darüber erfahren, welches das in OL ist, damit ich das mit meinen Unterlagen abgleichen kann. 

Wenn jemand genaueres weis, der möge sich bitte bei mir in einer PN melden.    Danke!


----------



## stieglitz (3 Juni 2005)

nein, ich verstehe das nicht.
Während Du im Call-Center Bremen als Bewerberin eingewiesen wirst -wundert mich eh, dass die einem Bewerber gleich soweit Einblick in ihr Geschäftsgebahren geben-  ruft ein Mann an. Du bekommst mit, wie er abgezockt wird. Du bist darüber so empört, dass du erstens die Stelle nicht annimmst und zweiten die Telefonnummer des Anrufers notierst.
Darauf hast du ihn angerufen und über die Abzocke aufgeklärt. Jetzt ist er dein Freund. Schön für dich.
Was hat das jetzt aber bitte mit Oldenburg zu tun?


----------



## DNA2 (3 Juni 2005)

Mann, Stieglitz, das ist doch alles glasklar:

Mindestens Bremen und Oldenburg liegen in zwei Parallelwelten -

- in der einen werden betrügerische Machenschaften vorgenommen, die in der dortigen Welt (es ist nicht unsere, ganz eindeutig) wegen der allgemeinen Naivität aller Verbrecher jedem Bewerber sofort offen gelegt werden - die Damen und Herren Zivilermittler sollen es nicht so schwer haben, immerhin kosten sie Steuerzahlergelder.

- in der anderen Welt (vielleicht unsere?) sitzt ein armer Mensch, der gerne mit fremden Damen in Hotels telefoniert, auch wenn diese ihm sagen, dass sie gerade das Hotel um Telefonkosten besch ...

Und M. hier ist quasi die Reisende zwischen allen zwei (drei?) Welten.

Also, wo hast du dein Verständnisproblem?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Juni 2005)

*Hotelkette*



			
				Maracolada schrieb:
			
		

> Vermittlung der Hotelkette sei, in der sie arbeitet





			
				Maracolada schrieb:
			
		

> Sagerstraße 20


In der dortigen Straße gibt es ein Hotel, nämlich das



> ATL*** Hotel Veg*** GmbH
> Sagerstraße 20
> 28757 Bremen
> Telefon: (+49) 0421 / 66***
> Telefax: (+49) 0421 / 66***


Call-Center habe ich nicht finden können. :lupe: Oder sitzt das in jenem Hotel? (keine ironische Frage!)


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

*Re: Hotelkette*

Das Call-Center heißt:

NTS
[gelöscht]
Vermittlung von Telefongesprächen
Sagerstraße 20
28757 Bremen
Tel.: 0421-[gelöscht]

Die Frage ist nur, unter welcher Adresse es in Oldenburg läuft. Der Eingang ist direkt neben dem Hotel.  :cry:

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB   modaction 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10 _


----------



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

Uih, da ist gerade was schief gelaufen. Die Antwort habe ich geschrieben.


----------



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

*Call-Center*

Ähm ... an der Tür stand Werbeagentur dran, aber das war keine Werbeagentur.  :cry:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Juni 2005)

*Vermittlung von Telefongesprächen*



			
				Gast/ Maracolada? schrieb:
			
		

> Das Call-Center heißt:
> 
> NTS
> [gelöscht]
> ...


Nun, wenn Du diese Daten hast, verstehe ich — offen gestanden — das Problem noch weniger. Ich würde da einfach einmal anrufen oder vorbeigehen und nach einer Filiale der "Werbeagentur" in Oldenburg fragen.

Oldenburg ist nicht Oldenburg (Holst.), sondern Oldenburg (Oldb.), also das im Ammerland?


_[Offtopic ON]_

Apropos Oldenburg (Oldb.)...

Ich habe da vor einiger Zeit ca. zwei Jahre gelebt. Was die Oldenburger nicht so leiden können ist, wenn jemand aus dem Süden daherkommt und Sachen sagt, wie


> Jever, Emden, Aurich —
> die Ostfriesen sind nie traurig.
> Sie leben kreuz und quer
> von Emden bis nach leer.


Da erhebt sich dann ganz schnell der Zeigefinger... und der verdutzte Sprücheklopfer  bekommt zu hören, dass Oldenburg noch nicht Ostfriesland sei, sondern Ammerland. Hätte ich, der ich in der Ammerländer Heerstraße gewohnt habe, eigentlich wissen können.  

_[Offtopic OFF]_


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Juni 2005)

*Re: Vermittlung von Telefongesprächen*

Seit dem 09.05.2005 scheinen die eine/n 



> Call-Center-Agent / in
> in 28757 Bremen-Nord, [...]


zu suchen :spitz: — so zumindest die *Bundesagentur für Arbeit/ Rekruter®*. :santa:

Also, nix wie hin  8) ... und eventuell auch gleich nach einer Arbeitsstelle in Oldenburg fragen.


----------



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

*Re: Vermittlung von Telefongesprächen*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem 09.05.2005 scheinen die eine/n
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich nicht machen, weil ich da schon war und jemanden, den ich fragen kann, habe ich auch nicht.  :-?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Juni 2005)

Jetzt hat's mich doch gejuckt!  :spitz: Ich habe da gerade angerufen. 8)

Die Daten stimmten noch, nur heiße die Firma — lt. Auskunft des freundlichen Mitarbeiters am anderen Ende der Leitung — nun nicht mehr «NTS», sondern «Teledirect». Eine Filiale in Oldenburg existiere nicht, so der Mann.

Ob jemand etwas mit diesem Allerweltsnamen anfangen kann? :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2005)

Komisch! Laut Arbeitsagentur heißt die Firma NTS. Steige da nicht durch. Ich fahre daran jetzt mal vorbei und schaue auf das Klingelschild und dann melde ich mich dazu wieder.  :-?


----------



## Maracolada (3 Juni 2005)

*Firmierung*

Also, ich war da gerade dran vorbei und auf dem Klingelschild sowie auf dem Briefkastenschild steht jetzt folgende Firmierung:

Tele-Direct
Inh. D. Hassxxxxxxx
Sagerstraße 20
28757 Bremen

Die haben sich also umfirmiert, aber ich kriege das raus, denn im Angebot der Arbeitsagentur und die jetzige Inhaberin sind identisch. 

LG Maracolada


----------



## jessaja (24 März 2006)

hallo Maracolada,

das ist ja der hammer....

D.Hassf....

war genau das CallCenter bei dem ich jetzt 5 tage tätig war  - heute kündigte  - und dazu noch vieles mehr zu sagen könnte...

Was Du sagst : Stimmt. Durch lockanrufe werden die Jungs geködert....

Durch eine geschickte Redeführung hält man die Jungs für mehrere Stunden so am Telefon bis der Vertrag gesperrt wird und für weitere drei Monate keine neue Vertragsmöglichkeit mehr besteht. Bis dahin ist der Junge Mann am telefon mindestens die Deine genannte Summe los meißtens aber wesentlich mehr, (2500Euro) dadurch das telefongespräche "gedoppelt" wird. 

Von D.Hassf.... wurde mir erzählt das weitere bzw. das erste Callcenter in Hannover sei!!!


----------



## Maracolada (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Überhöhte Handyrechnung durch Flirtline*

Das ist ja interessant. Ich weiß, dass der und die Mu.... und der Thesf... vor dem Landgericht Oldenburg verurteilt wurden. Auch der T. Niem... hat eine Bewährungsstrafe von 1,5 Jahren auf Bewährung (Bewährungszeit 3 Jahre) erhalten. Vielleicht könntest Du mir noch einiges mehr mitteilen. Das wäre lieb. Hierüber geht es per Mail. Danke! 

LG Maracolada


----------

